# Marijuana Vodka or Rum.



## (-)_(-) (May 26, 2007)

Would it be possible to put a bunch of bud in a mason jar - then fill the mason jar with vodka or rum, let it sit over nite, strain it, and be left with Marijauna vodka or rum????????????


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 26, 2007)

this is called tincture.
The method I saw uses 180 proof.
You want to get a smaller bottle like a half pint.
Then you just drink some or pour some out (just a little to allow space for bud)
You then put the bud in the bottle.
You want to keep it in a dark place for about 2 weeks.
You should shake the bottle vigourously atleast once a day.

After two weeks the thc will have worked it's way into the alcohol which has become a solvent in the mixture.

Depending on how much bud and the quality it should be pretty damn potent after 2 weeks.


----------



## (-)_(-) (May 26, 2007)

But i could still do it with Rum tho couldn't i???


----------



## pothead6 (May 26, 2007)

i would think so its alchol i love rum lol thats cause im a piarate


----------



## Zekedogg (May 26, 2007)

I would say go with 151.


----------



## cockeye (Jun 7, 2007)

woods 100 rum is a great one to try better than 151


----------



## dog (Jun 7, 2007)

i love skunk and tequila put as much skunk in as u can aford then shake it to times a day for a week and dont take the lid of to u drink it. it will be hi in THC


----------



## cockeye (Jun 7, 2007)

i heard of sum1 doing that b4 did'ent they go blind?


----------



## cnl491 (Jun 7, 2007)

they have a drink like that....


----------



## cockeye (Jun 7, 2007)

no way great pic bud


----------



## (-)_(-) (Jun 8, 2007)

soo - u wud get blazed just by drinkin the stuff rite???


----------



## dog (Jun 12, 2007)

you do and its abit tripy like mild LSD he he


----------



## (-)_(-) (Jun 12, 2007)

fuckin awesome - i'm gonna use all the clippings from my plants 2 make this shit


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Jun 12, 2007)

jamaicans tend to do this all of the time all you have to do is put the seeds, stems, and buds in the rum and jus make it sit and sit and you wil eventually see it starting to turn green... you dont have to wait til its green to drink it


----------



## mistaboombastic (Jun 13, 2007)

can you just use any high proof liquor? or is there a certain kind that works better than others?


----------



## bearo420 (Jun 13, 2007)

so anyone did the 151? and what liquor brands have you guys seen successfully used?


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Jun 13, 2007)

well actually i used 100 proof jamaican white rum but i believe u can use anything that's really strong the 151 will most definetely work


----------



## dog (Jun 16, 2007)

absent 70&#37; is mad if you like it and i do lots dont?
iv tride 67% white rum woks very well
and woods 100 is 57% i think and i have had it rill nice


----------



## Geist (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok here goes ive done this a few times and have heard of it called a Greendragon most of the time. ok first off the basics, 1 from what ive read getting the strongest proof is the best case, 2 dont use swagg (end product will taste horrible due to all the random crap in it) 3 put ether ur buds or stems and leaf matter in 2 layers of cheese cloth and tie it off (dont bother with seeds or massive stems they have no thc) 4 leave the bottle in a dark place for about a month shaking it a few times a week and blam ur done

Btw the high from this is mutch differnt it lasts longer, id say aslong as the alchy itself, And it tends to b a very heavy body high. This is a good way to get high in places u cant smoke at all, but watch it im sure it could b detected by drug dogs it has a powerfull odor u will see


----------



## Geist (Jun 18, 2007)

thought id update this with new info, bascly alcy is the only substance u would wanna drink that can dissolve thc, the more pure the alchy the more thc it can breakdown im assuming. oh and btw friend just made this with swagg tasted like raw lawn clippings or somthing dont do this with crappy weed i dont think enuff thc is possible to make it worth it (then again he boiled it to speed the prosses and once again i dont suggest this (1 spirits boil at mutch lower temp than water so u gotta know what ur doing or stair at that shit, 2 u loose like 30&#37; of the product, one would think this would make it stronger but the heat will nuke alot of ur thc so dont do this) just wait a month and enjoy or make HASHHH


----------



## friichinstien (Jun 18, 2007)

yea this definitly works just be carefull... you can get VERY fucked up doing this and its nottttt fun when you over do its and its VEEERRRY fun when you do it juuust right.. Just liek brownies.

also any alchohol works since THC is alcohol soluable, but obvisouly the higher the % the more THC u can disolve.

once again be careful i had the worst drug experience of my life ingesting dope.. brownies, but i imagiane this could be worse.




ps.. because thc is alcolhol soluable dont use booze for bong water lol


----------



## notsoslimjim (Jun 20, 2007)

Actually i'm in the process of make this tincture right now... it's known as the Green Dragon

make /procure some moonshine... (a high proof clean alcohol is the best) or get some 151 and the best recipie is to use 1/2 oz to every 1/5 th (you dont even have to use buds... collect trimmings, stems, and schwag)... the alcohol will leech the thc right out of the stuff you don't want to smoke.

you can do this one of two ways.. the longer (safer method):

-grind up the ganja put it in the bottle (make sure the bottle is light proof) and let sit, shaking daily for 2-10 weeks... 

the second way: (produces immediate results and is very dangerous if not careful)

-make a water bath at around 170-180 degrees F and let the ganja and alcohol heat up and simmer in a closed bottle in the bath for a while... (burping the bottle every so often... do this for about 1/2 hour or less depending on potency desire. and there you have it. *(note: alcohol and open flames or high heat do not mix... make sure you have a cooking thermometer on hand and if possible use flamless heating elements with adjustable tempretures)

serve with 1 part liqour 3 parts lemon-lime soda and a spoon of honey... or just stomache 2-3 shots and chill for about 1/2 hour and the effects will kick in (always helps if your lungs need a break)

cheers


----------



## Taipan (Jul 4, 2007)

it can be done theres a video on youtube of these two guys wearing masks that make, cannabutter, oil, alcohol and someother stuff

look into it


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Dragon is very simple to make. Everyone else seems to have covered all of the basics, but...

Using a hot water bath when heating the mixture is the safest way, but its not necessary if you have decent quality cookware and an electric stove. I've never used it. Just keep it below medium heat. It doesn't take a lot of heat for the alcohol to leach the THC. Even the lowest setting will work, and will probably produce better results than high heat.

Using kif or hash is best if you don't want you mixture to be green and reek of marijuana. The alcohol leaches other chemicals in the marijuana, not just the THC and other canabinoids.

And lastly, it seems letting it sit for at least a week is the best way, according to conniseurs. It ages like a fine wine, and gets darker over time. The only danger of doing this is oxydation (which lowers the alcohol content), which is not really a concern if you don't have a lot of air in there. 

As other people have said, a higher proof grain alcohol is best. Everclear works perfectly. And beware, you don't need a lot to get high off of this. A decent amount of bud will produce potency enough for one shot to get you stoned. Give it a little time to sink in, and don't drink a ton of alcohol if you actually want to get stoned. It's very easy to overdo it if you drink too much Green Dragon, and it's not fun. You just lay on the ground feeling completley lethargic and fucked up. Been there, done that.

~Ethno


----------



## rhymes4life27 (Jul 16, 2007)

I hear vodka works the best.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

If you were to use keif what kind of weight to volume ratio would you use?


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 26, 2007)

The heat will evaporate the "alchy"


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 26, 2007)

Heat will evap the alco and the with kief alot less would be needed.
I would say 1/2 oz per fith of lower quality bud.
High quality kief would be more like 5-6g's per fith.

Just to make sure we are talking about the same kief.
Compressed kief= hash.

Unless I had a but load of kief I would just smoke it instead of putting into tincture.

Typically this method is for lower quality bud.
They idea is to extract the thc only.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 8, 2007)

notsoslimjim said:


> Actually i'm in the process of make this tincture right now... it's known as the Green Dragon
> 
> make /procure some moonshine... (a high proof clean alcohol is the best) or get some 151 and the best recipie is to use 1/2 oz to every 1/5 th (you dont even have to use buds... collect trimmings, stems, and schwag)... the alcohol will leech the thc right out of the stuff you don't want to smoke.
> 
> ...


 

I did this about a month ago but I had a way of doing it very safely, and easily. Might not work for 99% of you because I dont know anyone else who has the materials. But I had an ounce of some diesel, my friends wanted to try drinking it so I made it and split it up amungst us all for a price. But anyway, first I heated the bud on a cooking tray, This turns the THCA into THC making the drink much much more potent. Don't heat too high as the THC will evaporate, just enough. You can find the temperature online to do it at. one is a higher temp for short time, the other is lower temp for longer. I did the lower of the two. Once heated for about 30 minutes I took it out, my house reaked of cannabis so make sure no ones around that'll care. The diesel was ground up and i put it in the a large mason jar with enough vodka (just 80 proof) to cover the cannabis. I put the mason jar into a brown paper bag to keep light out and then put it into a thing that I have only seen in hospitals. I am a security guard for an outpatient center and at night when i'm there, there are no people or cameras in the building. Anyway I put it in a blanket warmer at 170 degrees F. Every 30 minutes I shook it up and did this the whole night, leaving it in the brown bag while shaking to keep light out. I probably didnt have to do it for so long but wanted to make it perfect. When I was done I tossed it in the freezer and we drank it the following night. I had 2 shots and everyone else had one. Worked like a charm, and about 2 hours after ingestion and the effects were kicking in we smoked a fatty blunt, which mixed with the drink, got us retarded


----------



## sheazilver (Nov 16, 2008)

We bought a few bottles of this stuff in Czeck Republic yesterday! I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and had to have it. Now if the military lets us ship it to the states. 

If you'd like the best marijuana vodka look for places that sell in Russia and CR. I'm looking for a website for this specific brand. I'll let you know!
*MUAH*


----------



## chronicj69 (Jul 3, 2009)

hey i wanted to make my own so i used 70 proof grape vodka. i know its not very high in % but i ground up about an ounce of trimmings and shit all ground up and and shoved into the bottle with about only a quarter of a fith. its been sitting for about 2 - 3 weeks. its not really green.. its like really dark tho. like a lager beer kinda but more seethrough. is it ready? do u think i should crack it open for the 4th?


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 3, 2009)

my buddy did this he roughly ground up about an ounce of shwag, seeds, stems, and all and put it right the bottle for a few weeks to a month and then strained it.......couldnt tell the difference accept it tasted like shwag blah


----------



## chronicj69 (Jul 3, 2009)

oh well my trimming were from white russian so i hope it turnes out good. i tasted just a sip to the tip of the tung and it diddnt tase like shit actually kinda liek cannabutter but with alchohol. anyone have anuthoughts to if will turn out good?


----------



## spartree (Jul 3, 2009)

I heard if you dry and bake the weed before you put alcohol in it it will activate the cannaboid thingys better. Bake at 200 for 30 mins. Thc has a higher evap temp so you wont cook off any of the thc


----------



## streff (Jul 14, 2009)

put some jamaican rum in there


----------



## tektrahydracanibinol (Jul 17, 2009)

definity activate the weed first


----------



## MagicA (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm into homebrewing.. you should look into MJ wine too.. nowhere near as potent alcohol but that's not really why you are drinking it is it 

Any alcohol will do btw, alcohol gets out the thc in a hurry.

If you're into producing 80% alcohol or higher semi legally; you might want to google water distiller alcohol and check the hits 

The recipe for MJ wine I kinda forget so google for it but basically it is 4 or more ounces of stems and leaves placed into a porous container (if you wanna go ghetto use pantyhose (seriously)) then place that into a 1 gallon container (make sure it is food grade container or you will leech heavy metals (cancer) into your brew. Dissolve 4 cups of sugar in small saucepan then add this to the container, now top up the container to about 2" from the top with lukewarm water. Place your weed in it's container in the pail, stir it up a bit, then add 4 oranges and 2 lemons chopped up into small pieces with any seeds removed. Stir again. Now add 1 packet of brewers yeast (or whatever the instructions say) to the top by just sprinkling and NOT stirring. By the way, it HAS to be brewers yeast. Active yeast will not work at all. You can buy any of this stuff at your local homebrew store or online for cheap too. Place the lid on the container with a carboy or a hole with a balloon with a small pinhole in it so gasses can escape (as the yeast eats the sugars and a bi-product is gas (co2 mostly  ) and let it sit without stirring for at least 4 weeks; six would be great. Syphon out the wine into bottles without getting any of the crap on the bottom of the container (called lees) or your wine will be disgusting. Stand bottles up for two days then lay on their sides to keep the corks wet and if you're desperate hit it in a month or so - if you want some good stuff wait about six months yum!


----------



## mgeleta (Sep 20, 2011)

Does it have to be dry or can it be wet?


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2011)

dry is best


----------



## mgeleta (Sep 20, 2011)

Will there be any problems if its not? If so what kind of problems can occur? 
Also is there any sort of scientific name for this sort of process? 

Kind of like how vodka is distilled is there a name for what this is.

Is it tincture or in past-tense tincturing?


----------



## mgeleta (Sep 20, 2011)

Nevermind. I found all the information on wikipedia. 

It works no matter what dry or wet. Best with higher concentrations of alcohol as it extracts more of the THC into it. The end product sounds extra-ordinary.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 23, 2011)

I've made it two times and the first batch we just used it for topical application and had unreal results, for things that I figured would have no effect on but it had incredible effects on it. I just made another batch with 1/4 oz of super lemon haze in some 151 rum. It's been sitting for about a month now and I've been shaking it most every day, sometimes twice a day. I just tried some a few minutes ago. Mother F*&%@#$er that shit burns!!!!! I took a little spoonful straight (after straining). I had to get a quick chaser cause it tastes horrible too. I should know in half an hour how well it works.


----------



## fastasssnake (Oct 29, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I've made it two times and the first batch we just used it for topical application and had unreal results, for things that I figured would have no effect on but it had incredible effects on it. I just made another batch with 1/4 oz of super lemon haze in some 151 rum. It's been sitting for about a month now and I've been shaking it most every day, sometimes twice a day. I just tried some a few minutes ago. Mother F*&%@#$er that shit burns!!!!! I took a little spoonful straight (after straining). I had to get a quick chaser cause it tastes horrible too. I should know in half an hour how well it works.


Soo??? whats the prognosis?


----------



## potpimp (Oct 29, 2011)

I could not tell any difference, maybe got a little sleepy but the wife has taken it a couple of times and says it helped her sleep. Mostly she uses it topically for arthritis in her hands.


----------

